# Off-Topic Question thread



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

Every now and then something in the world bothers me, normally it is something in the universe I'm unsure of and must know!
Well I thought that there would be plenty of smart people in this forum and so I decided to make this thread.
Here you can post any question (non-cubing related)
Hopefully this thread doesn't go to waste because there are many questions in the universe!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2009)

What is God's number for 3x3x3? Neon? Pizza? Life?


----------



## jave (Dec 20, 2009)

which came first? chicken or egg?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

jave said:


> which came first? chicken or egg?



The chicken, because it evolved, everything evolved from bacteria. If your religeos then that is not true.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 20, 2009)

Where do babies come from?

/Sarcasm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 20, 2009)

Why is this true?

pi*13.37=42


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Why is this true?
> 
> pi*13.37=42


It's just math
come on, ask normal questions that you are curious about.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 20, 2009)

URRGH
I just drank a HUGE milkshake and My stomach keeps rumbling...
Why is this?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Why is this true?
> 
> pi*13.37=42



OMMGGGG!

Pi x LEET = THE MEANING OF LIFE!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Why is this true?
> 
> pi*13.37=42


 If 13.37π did equal 42, it would mean that either Pi is rational, or 42 is irrational. We know both of those conditions are not true, so 13.37π =/= 42.

There are interesting equations involving π, such as Euler's Identity. e^(iπ) + 1 = 0.

tl;dr: it's not true.


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 20, 2009)

the chicken had to come first otherwise how would non-avians have been formed as they give live births, thats like saying what came first the human or the egg, humans dont lay eggs and thus...

And pi*13.37 is not equal 42 as I'm sure most of you know lol, pi is irrational for a reason, its precise for good reason, but yeah enough ranting lol


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> URRGH
> I just drank a HUGE milkshake and My stomach keeps rumbling...
> Why is this?



Not sure, I hope your not directing these questions at me, everyone is welcome to answer


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 20, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> URRGH
> I just drank a HUGE milkshake and My stomach keeps rumbling...
> Why is this?



You wanna know why your stomach keeps rumbling?

COZ YOU DRANK A HUGE MILKSHAKE.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 20, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> RainbowBoy said:
> 
> 
> > URRGH
> ...



Don''t worry 
All gone  And thanks for the reminder on to never drink a large sized milkshake:fp


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a question, why do some people get really irritated when a certain surface is scratched? like tin or a black board. It doesn't even effect me.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 20, 2009)

aronpm said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this true?
> ...


It's close enough to be scary. Don't be a troll.

[/thread hi-jack]


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 20, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Here's a question, why do some people get really irritated when a certain surface is scratched? like tin or a black board. It doesn't even effect me.



For some people, the sound produced really makes them feel disgusting or ticklish, for some people who scratched the surface, it really "tickles their nerves", like me.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 20, 2009)

gyc6001 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question, why do some people get really irritated when a certain surface is scratched? like tin or a black board. It doesn't even effect me.
> ...


+1, i find that when im around certain materials, like a chalkboard, i have to scratch it because of the weird feeling it presents, i think most of it is cognitive, most are made to believe it is supposed to hurt their ears, or make them cringe so it does, me on the other hand, im one of those punks who, since it makes everyone cringe, enjoy doing it but do not suffer the ill consequences.

sorry if my grammar sucks, im still kinda groggy...


----------



## shelley (Dec 20, 2009)

jave said:


> which came first? chicken or egg?



Depends on whether you mean egg in general or chicken egg in particular. If egg in general, eggs or female gametes came about when sexual reproduction evolved, long before birds existed. Many invertebrates, fish, amphibians and dinosaurs laid eggs.

If you mean the chicken egg in particular, depends on how you define a chicken egg. Is it an egg laid by a chicken, or an egg from which a chicken hatches? Evolution of course is a gradual process; one species doesn't simply turn into another in the course of one generation. But suppose you can define when an organism is or is not a chicken (perhaps by comparing its genome to the modern chicken and setting a threshold as to how similar the genes should be before it is considered a chicken). Then would be able to pinpoint the first chicken, and depending on your definition of a chicken egg, you know which came first.

Or you can find your answers in the Book of Genesis, wherein God created all birds and animals (no mention of him creating eggs) 6000 years ago as the Sumerian civilization looked on in confusion.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 20, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Here's a question, why do some people get really irritated when a certain surface is scratched? like tin or a black board. It doesn't even effect me.



I'm pretty sure it's the extra electrons that come from the black board that mess around with your nerves. or at least that's what my dad says, because if you rub two knifes next to each other near me, I almost fall to the ground XD


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 20, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this true?
> ...



lol I JUST NOW realized why people always say 42. They should have a thread for these kind of revelations!
But seriously, I never knew why people said 42, it's not like people go around explaining it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 20, 2009)

why is the quality of the threads here getting more and more useless?

I though this was a cubing forum, am I mistaken? 

Surely many of you will agree that the quality of threads and posts make this site seem less about cubing and more about everything not cubing.

I'm convinced that this site has become "Off-topic-Stuff.com" with a cubing sub-forum.


----------



## shelley (Dec 20, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> But seriously, I never knew why people said 42, it's not like people go around explaining it.



http://www.amazon.com/Hitchhikers-Guide-Galaxy-Douglas-Adams/dp/0345391802
It's explained quite clearly.


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> why is the quality of the threads here getting more and more useless?
> 
> I though this was a cubing forum, am I mistaken?
> 
> ...



I confess. It was doobah.

Whats the point in dog years? Why can't we just say the dog is three years old instead of complicating it by multiplying. Theres no such thing as cat years, or fish years, why dog years?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 20, 2009)

What happened to Kazuhito Iimura? Does he still cube?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

If there are 5 apples & you take away 3, how many do you have?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> If there are 5 apples & you take away 3, how many do you have?



Three.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > If there are 5 apples & you take away 3, how many do you have?
> ...



Mary's father has 5 daughters, Lala, Lele, Lili, & Lolo. What is the 5th daughters name?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Mary's father has 5 daughters, Lala, Lele, Lili, & Lolo. What is the 5th daughters name?



LuLu. Mary is a step-sister.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



mary


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Mary...

EDIT: refer to sig


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

Your all wrong!! It's-oh wait miniGOINGS was right...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Your all wrong!! It's-oh wait miniGOINGS was right...



Really? That was kind of a joke but... really? Are you messing with me?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Your all wrong!! It's-oh wait miniGOINGS was right...
> ...



Actually no, I was planning to say that.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

You do realise this is more of a "hmmm, how does that work" question thread then a "riddle" thread.
Hey, that's not a bad idea, if some one wants to they can make a riddle thread, or should I do it and take the fame of an awsome thread, hmm, cbf.


----------



## shelley (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13468


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

Nobody does anything about global warming... Why?
Do they think the world is immune to human actions?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 21, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Nobody does anything about global warming... Why?
> Do they think the world is immune to human actions?



Here's my personal stance on global warming:

I believe in it to a certain degree.
I believe that most of it has been "fluffed up" quite a bit, and therefore is not as bad as it seems.
I believe that people, to some degree, are the cause.
I don't like people in general.
Death doesn't really phase me.
Therefore, I don't care if we all die, due to any cause, be it global warming or something else.

This has been my stance for about a year now, and I'd like to see someone agree with me, as I've only found one person so far that actually doesn't care if half or the entire population dies off. We're just another species.

Nonetheless, I recycle when it's even somewhat convenient, and I don't talk very much trash on people that are 'eco-friendly,' unless they try to force people to be like them. Same thing pretty much goes for religion.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I care if I die, but I don't like humans all that much. Where like parasites, we clear one environment and move on to another.
I value my life above everything else. 
Life just wants to be.

Now, global warming.
Even though over the last century we've only increased the CO2 level by about 100 parts per million, it makes a big effect.
Example:
You have a 1000kg or 1,000,000 gram car.
And you also have 100 grams of nails, if you press the nails against the tyres and drive off, It will puncture the tyres, thus making a large effect.
So even the smallest of things can cause chaos.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody does anything about global warming... Why?
> ...



Well, I disagree with that "f*ck mankind" stance. We are another species, yes, but is *your* species, don't you care about it's survival?
Global warming is real, if you don't see it you are damn blind.
*Superstorms
*Increase in temperature
*Changing climates
*Undefined time droughts
The changes are there, just turn on the TV, read the news on the internet: 
"Inundation in X place, 400 people die"
"500 people died of hunger in X place because of drought"


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...



Very well said.
It would be good if humans last a while, but it's nature, from time to time things go extinct.

People are entitled to their beliefs.
Just don't get to carried away in them.

Now, anyone got some questions


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> Whats the point in dog years? Why can't we just say the dog is three years old instead of complicating it by multiplying. Theres no such thing as cat years, or fish years, why dog years?


..


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the point in dog years? Why can't we just say the dog is three years old instead of complicating it by multiplying. Theres no such thing as cat years, or fish years, why dog years?
> ...



Because dogs and cats live shorter then humans, so you have it human equilivence. 

So say an avg age of a cat is 10 years and a human is 50 years. 
A cat is 5 years old, which is half it's avg life.
Half the avg human life is 25, thus making the cat 25 in cat years. 
Those figures above are just values I used to make it easier.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

jave said:


> which came first? chicken or egg?



The egg. Mutations happen in the reproductive process, therefore the first fully mutated chicken-ancestor came out as a chicken in the egg first (if anyone followed that. If you didn't, read shelley's response).



TioMario said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...



Superstorms: I would like you to look up the history of "superstorms" (I don't really know what you mean by that) and see if there has actually been a significant increase in said storms over recent times. Come back with the proof.
Increases in temperature???: Again, proof please. In New Zealand we just had the coldest October (Spring time here) since 1945. (I'll ignore the fact that you're completely begging the question here).
Changing climates: When was the last time you saw a climate that _didn't_ change?? I would be amazed if this has ever happened in history. Deary me...
Undefined time droughts: Again, I do not know what this is meant to mean (I bet you're throwing around fancy terms that you don't even understand), however, refer to my comment on "superstorms".

As for your quotes, again, refer to my comment on "superstorms".


I think I've made my position on global warming clear on the forums before, but just to re-iterate:
Yes the planet appears to be warming up. But there is no evidence to say that it is not normal. The planet goes through natural periods of draughts and ice ages. We are possibly speeding this process up a bit, but if you think that we can do anything about that then you have another thing coming. The _only_ thing we can do to stop our input is to kill of huge chunks of the human population (billions). The cause of our input is simple: too many people. This can hardly be blamed on _us_; it is either God's fault or evolutions fault.

I'm basically with Stachuk1992; who cares if lots of people die? Survival of the fittest; I won't be among them (although I honestly wish that I was).


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2009)

Global warming IS happening, unless the CO2 levels rising to a level not seen in many thousands of years and within the period we have been producing large amounts of CO2 is a coincidence. 
That probably didn't make much sense cause I had to get it in one sentence otherwise it would make even less sence.
I'm not ganna give examples cause like Dene said, it can be a natural process.

[EDIT] Lol, you said "deary me" havn't heard that in ages. Yesterday I heard the word "fatso", Havn't heard that in a while


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

There seemed to be alot of debating about global warming and universe in "Problems with teens".
Due to the religeos debating it got closed, lets take the non religious stuff to this thread.
Some one said I don't know much about astronomy or something and global warming. Do tell why?

Oh, by the way. I did some thinking about the evidence of god existing and this is the best I got:
http://www.titane.ca/igod/

But let's not go there.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 29, 2009)

Probably a dumb question that I can't find an answer to.

The Big Bang Theory:

As the theory goes, was there an actual explosion or was it just rapid expansion of the hot dense mass?


----------



## shelley (Dec 29, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Probably a dumb question that I can't find an answer to.
> 
> The Big Bang Theory:
> 
> As the theory goes, was there an actual explosion or was it just rapid expansion of the hot dense mass?



Well, how else would you define an explosion, if not a rapid expansion of matter and energy?

inb4 "a loud noise accompanied by the sudden going away of things from the places where they were before"


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a dumb question that I can't find an answer to.
> ...



Lol, you have a point, but it was more of an expansion then explosion


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 30, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...



I guess at this point we get in to the question of whether or not there was a sound since nobody was around to hear it. You know what though...my curiosity is satisfied. Thank you for responding!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> I guess at this point we get in to the question of whether or not there was a sound since nobody was around to hear it. You know what though...my curiosity is satisfied. Thank you for responding!


There is no question about that. Think about what sound is, and how it is transmitted.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I'm glad your satisfied, but I don't like the idea of sound not existing because no one is around to hear it. 
If you put it that way you might aswell say, does Jupiter have gravity, because no one has ever felt it. Sound is an energy, a vibration, so just because no one experences it doesn't mean it is absent


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 30, 2009)

aronpm said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > I guess at this point we get in to the question of whether or not there was a sound since nobody was around to hear it. You know what though...my curiosity is satisfied. Thank you for responding!
> ...



Lame attempt at a joke. Disregard the fail.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 30, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> If you put it that way you might aswell say, does Jupiter have gravity, because no one has ever felt it.


I am currently subject to the gravitational pull of Jupiter, as well as every other object in the universe, disregarding how tiny the attraction is.


----------



## shelley (Dec 30, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



No, it's much simpler than that. Sound needs a medium in order to be transmitted.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2009)

aronpm said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > If you put it that way you might aswell say, does Jupiter have gravity, because no one has ever felt it.
> ...



I thought some one would pick up on that, but do you notice it? hmmm, that was a bad example, you get what I mean anyway don't you?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 28, 2011)

*Find The Number*

Bump

Which is the smallest number, with which if you divide by 10 you get 9 as reminder, divide by 9 you get 8 as reminder, divide by 8 you get 7 as reminder and likewise upto if you divide by 2 you get 1 as reminder?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Bump
> 
> Which is the smallest number, with which if you divide by 10 you get 9 as reminder, divide by 9 you get 8 as reminder, divide by 8 you get 7 as reminder and likewise upto if you divide by 2 you get 1 as reminder?


 
Read these.


----------

